# Transferring photos to cd at costco



## zinger (Jun 16, 2008)

We will be in hawaii for 2 weeks and I promised the wife - no laptop!  That said, I need to trasfer the pictures I take to another format so that I don't run out of space on my sd card.  Does anyone know how much it costs to put the pictures on cd at costco on Maui?  Is there a better place/way to do this?


----------



## geekette (Jun 16, 2008)

Why not get a second card?  Or, only go get a second if you need it.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 16, 2008)

Costco charges $2.99 for a CD.  A Second disk purchase maybe a better option, you could erase, damage or misplace your original disk and all your memories pictures could be lost.

Memory cards at Costco are about $19 to $29 dollars for two memory cards plus you will receive about 20 free 4 x 6 photos with your processing.


----------



## PrettyKitties (Jun 16, 2008)

When we were in Maui, we used a 2gb card _at least_ every day.  We ended up taking close to 5000 pics (a lot of those are deleted).  We would have been lost without our computer & I could not imagine going to Costco every day to empty the memory card/cards.  And we did take spare cards with us.  There are portable devices that you can download the memory card, but they are not cheap & I am not sure that I would trust them with my precious pics.


----------



## california-bighorn (Jun 16, 2008)

This morning I read where you where asking about saving your pics to CD and started to respond, but thought my answer might go a little farther than you wanted. But, since "Pretty Kitties" mentioned a device where you can download your pictures, I thought I'd chime in.
When I vacation I almost always do a lot of diving and underwater photography. An inherent danger of underwater photography is flooding the camera and frying all the electronics including the memory card and losing all your photos. So, every day I download my photos in a Portable Data Storage device. I use a Wolverine Flash Pac, but there are much better ones on the market. It will hold 60GB. So you could download your 2GB card 30 times. It will hold approximately 35,000 pictures taken at a resolution of 7 MB. It is about 6" x 3" x 1" or the size of a large MP3 player so it is easy to take on vacation. It will accomidate the 7 most popular memory cards. They run around $100 or a little more for a better one. 
I used to take my memory card(s) to a photo shop or where ever and have a CD made every day. It wasn't the cost, but the time involved that got me to invest in a device like this.


----------



## DaveNV (Jun 16, 2008)

california-bighorn said:


> So, every day I download my photos in a Portable Data Storage device. I use a Wolverine Flash Pac, but there are much better ones on the market. It will hold 60GB. So you could download your 2GB card 30 times. It will hold approximately 35,000 pictures taken at a resolution of 7 MB. It is about 6" x 3" x 1" or the size of a large MP3 player so it is easy to take on vacation. It will accomidate the 7 most popular memory cards. They run around $100 or a little more for a better one.




Money very well spent:  We have a 100gb Wolverine ESP, and swear by it.  Just returned from a two week trip to the southwest, and took thousands of images.  They all transferred nicely to the Wolverine, which freed up the memory cards for the next day's shooting.  And since it has a large viewing screen, you can review your images slideshow-fashion, even before they're edited.  Makes it easier to see things than trying to look at them in the camera.  I've read the Wolverine ESP now has a 250gb version.  Holey cow!

Dave


----------



## jacknsara (Jun 17, 2008)

zinger said:


> We will be in hawaii for 2 weeks and I promised the wife - no laptop!  ...



Aloha,
We use our laptop to check the actual weather and surf conditions in web cams while on the islands.  Its been a great tool to start the day.  Picture storage and review is just a bonus.
Jack


----------

